# Сколько стоит старый аккордеон Weltmeister



## nanofob (10 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты.
Очень интересуют параметры, год и возможная цена старого аккордеона Weltmeister, который я слушал с детства. Теперь и играть, и учиться, к сожалению не кому. В аккордеонах я не понимаю ничего. Есть полный - это как? Какое у него количество регистров? Стоит ли продавать и по какой цене? Помогите пожалуйста.
Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь.


----------

